# 15G planted tank - low maintenance



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Since the tank was overrun by calcium and it was a mess, it was time to redo it. Had a bunch of java moss and anubias to play with.

This is what came up:

Top view: 








2 front views, both in bathroom, with the final touch ups before being moved to the final place:














Slowly filling the tank since we have sand inside.








And this is the final result. 








I was not sure what I could do with all the sand, gravel, the old rocks and the newly bought driftwood. But i think this will be a nice set up for my cardinals and CPD.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

looks nice. is that a dirt substrate?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

It is Eco Fluorite black.


----------

